# combustion fan won't shut off



## yimmortal (Oct 29, 2007)

nordyne furnace, propane, about year 2000
no circuit board, just relays and basic stuff

when i turn on the power, the combustion fan runs constantly.  won't shut off.
this blows out the pilot light

any ideas?


----------



## matthewwj (Nov 23, 2007)

This could be caused by a few things,  does the thermostat keep the temperature, meaning regularly turn on and off?   If so, you might have some wiring issues from the thermostat i.e, a short, or improper wiring to the furnace.


----------

